# ADA Aquasoil, RO water or Manchester water and remineralising



## David Shanahan (29 Oct 2016)

I've been mulling over this for a week or so.

I'm setting up a new tank at the moment. I'm cycling the tank with aquasoil, plantless, fishless to get the ammonia spike out of the way. The tank is an ADA 60p with an ADA ES600 filter for starters. I'm going to plant in a couple of weeks, but had some questions and 'theories'. So here goes with the dilemma.

Once I've cycled the tank I'm going to be straight into 50% weekly water changes. Now I figure that because ADA don't sell remineraliser, but do sell dechlorinator that ADA just use good old tap water and I was planning on using the complete ADA fertiliser system. Bang goes the theory and the question at hand.

Do I use good old corporation pop, or go out and buy RO water, then do I remineralise the RO water? Or do I cut the RO water with tap water, say 4 to 1 RO to tap? This is probably all inconsequential as long as Co2, flow and ferts are all sorted and I regularly do water changes.

It would be interesting to see what people think, and would be especially interested to see what the general consensus is from people from the Manchester area as to what they use for water changes.


----------



## AndyMcD (29 Oct 2016)

I think I live within 20 miles of yourself, but I'm no expert! 

This link may help to determine water quality in your area http://www.unitedutilities.com/waterquality.aspx

I can't find the post, but DW1305 (Darrel - UKAPS expert) commented on the results for water quality in my area and said that the water quality was good.

My concern was that with soft water there was little to buffer a drop in pH caused by the ADA Aquasoil and CO2. Darrel suggested oyster shell grit. Limestone based rocks (Seiryu) would help to buffer / raise pH. Also, you could look at a product like TNC GH Boost (which I bought and used once or twice).

Maidenhead Aquatics at Woodford have said that phosphates can be quite high, which is one of the reasons why their customers go for RO.

Personally, I don't bother. I figure that the water quality is very good, if softer than ideal.

I think the crucial thing with ADA is to follow the water change instructions (daily for X weeks). I didn't and I think it has caused issues for me.

Having said all of this, I do have issues with various issues with algae that I'm managing rather than conquering, so it may be best to see what others have to say. Plants seem to be happy enough though.


----------



## David Shanahan (29 Oct 2016)

AndyMcD said:


> I think the crucial thing with ADA is to follow the water change instructions (daily for X weeks). I didn't and I think it has caused issues for me.



Yea. The ADA stuff can be tricky like that. I'm cycling the soil, and the filter at the moment, so in a couple of weeks when I plant, the ammonia spike will be a thing of the past. Ammonia levels seem fine now, but want to make sure.



AndyMcD said:


> Maidenhead Aquatics at Woodford have said that phosphates can be quite high, which is one of the reasons why their customers go for RO.
> 
> Personally, I don't bother. I figure that the water quality is very good, if softer than ideal.



I seem to remember Woodford have a planted tank of their own. I might pop in and see what they use with their RO or make my own remineraliser and go 100 RO to make sure.


----------



## AndyMcD (29 Oct 2016)

Planty said:


> The ADA stuff can be tricky like that. I'm cycling the soil, and the filter at the moment, so in a couple of weeks when I plant, the ammonia spike will be a thing of the past. Ammonia levels seem fine now, but want to make sure.



I cycled the ADA soil only too (having read how The Green Machine prepare their monster tanks), but I wish I'd done more frequent water changes after I planted up. I got the feeling that ADA releases a lot of goodness into the water column for quite a long time.

Woodford do have a planted tank. I'm sure that they would offer both RO and remineralised RO.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Oct 2016)

Hi all,





AndyMcD said:


> Maidenhead Aquatics at Woodford have said that phosphates can be quite high, which is one of the reasons why their customers go for RO.


There will be quite a lot of phosphate (PO4---) in the tap water, it is added to prevent any copper (Cu), lead (Pb) or zinc (Zn), from old pipes, going into solution. 

If you have a planted it is different, and this is just one of the reasons why plants are really useful. Levels of PO4--- will go down in planted tanks as the plants use it, rather than accumulating. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## AndyMcD (29 Oct 2016)

Thank you Darrell. Thinking back, I think they were probably saying this could be an issue for marine tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (29 Oct 2016)

Hi all,





AndyMcD said:


> I think they were probably saying this could be an issue for marine tanks


More of an issue in Reef Tanks, partially because <"they don't tend to have any plants">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## David Shanahan (29 Oct 2016)

So, we are suggesting Manchester corporation pop is good, even with the high PO4. I guess that can be managed with frequent water changes.


----------



## AndyMcD (30 Oct 2016)

I've never tried RO so there could be a big benefit. I've always had some algae, but I've put that down to me still getting to grips with the hobby / lazy with the water changes. It may be worth getting additional views. RO could help you keep your tank pristine.

We're relatively lucky with our water supply. If the water was much harder, for example, there might be a stronger argument for trying RO.

Phosphate is a key nutrient for plant growth, so providing you have sufficient plants, they should suck it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

